

Yammer’s Cindy Alvarez: Five Types of People I Should Have Fired Sooner - pebb
http://techcrunch.com/2012/10/27/yammers-cindy-alvarez-five-types-of-people-i-should-have-fired-sooner/

======
angdis
... and the corollary is that effective employees should seriously consider
getting out before assholes like this show up-- lest one end up on the wrong
end of a "snap decision" (it happens all the time).

